# Helft einen PC Neuling bei dem Einstieg in die Gamer Welt ^^ Konsolero bekommt einen PC ^^



## GamezFan (28. Juli 2004)

Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen 

Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
> Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?




also, bei rollenspiel wäre Baldur'sGate2 beinah pflicht, auch Neverwinternights is nicht schlecht. Eher aus Egopserpektive Gothic1 und 2.  Als Actionrollenspiel Diablo2 und DungeonSiege.


----------



## iam-cool (28. Juli 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
> Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?




RPG:

Gothic 1+2    Ne mischung aus PRG und Adventure, wahrscheinlich mit die besten Games aus Deutschland  

Morrorwind + Add-on    Nicht besondes einsteigerfreundlich aber kein anderes PRG bietet soviele Freiheiten

Balduars gate 2 +Addon       Ein bischen älter aber absolut ungeschlagen was Story angeht, höchstens Final Fantasy hat eine ähnlich Epische Story  

Waccraft 2+ Add-on  Ist ne mischung aus RPG und strategie Game, wenn du
RPG und Strategie magst ein muss.

Star Wars  Knights of the old Republic    Ich finds nicht so toll da es einfach zu kurz ist aber viele mögen es obwohl es sehr Linear ist........



Das wars erstmal von mir


----------



## GamezFan (28. Juli 2004)

iam-cool am 28.07.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf Games wie Diablo steh ich nicht so und Star Wars Knights of the old Republic und Morrowind GOTY hab ich schon auf der XBox


----------



## Deller (28. Juli 2004)

iam-cool am 28.07.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du meinst eher WarCraft 3 + Add-on?

Den WarCraft 2 is schon ein bissel älter, aber dennoch wars ein geiles Game.


----------



## iam-cool (28. Juli 2004)

Deller am 28.07.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 28.07.2004 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ups ja Warcraft 3 obwohl 2 ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Yikrazuul (28. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also, bei rollenspiel wäre Baldur'sGate2 beinah pflicht, auch Neverwinternights is nicht schlecht. Eher aus Egopserpektive Gothic1 und 2.  Als Actionrollenspiel Diablo2 und DungeonSiege.



Ah, niemals NWN. Ist total laaaangweilig!

Lieber: Planescape Torment
Und: Die Warcraft-Serie ist und bliebt Echtzeitstrategie, nicht RGP.


----------



## GamezFan (28. Juli 2004)

Yikrazuul am 28.07.2004 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.07.2004 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts irgendein PC Game, das es so veilleicht nicht auf Konsolen gibt? Also was neues für nen Konsolero?


----------



## ProBlem (29. Juli 2004)

Also wenn du nen coolen Ego-Shooter spielen willst kann ich dir Americas Army empfehlen. Kannst allerdings nur im internet spielen aber du kannst es auch umsonst runterladen http://aaotracker.4players.de/downloaddb.php .
Lohnt sich echt teste es einfach mal.






Still pimp in the south


----------



## lowwriter (29. Juli 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Yikrazuul am 28.07.2004 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, wenn du RPGs magst, dann ist Gothic 2 (und 1 und Addon für 2) auf jeden Fall Pflicht!!!
Du solltest auch mal ein paar Shooter ausprobieren(z.B. Far Cry), denn wenn man Shooter bisher nur auf Konsole gezockt hat (mit Pad    ) dann weiß man garnicht wie die in echt auf dem PC sind, mit Maus machen die 10000000000 mal soviel Spass!!!


----------



## Muten-Roshi (29. Juli 2004)

Gothic 1 und 2 wirst du lieben! Tolle Atmosphäre und top Sprachausgabe. Bei den neuen Spielen ist es schwer etwas zu empfehlen. Splinter Cell, Deus Ex 2 und Thief 3 gibt es ja auch auf der Xbox.
Vielleicht noch Deus Ex 1. Hat zwar nicht mehr die aktuellste Grafik, kostet dafür aber nur 10€(genauso wie Gothic 1) und macht immer noch sehr viel Spass.


----------



## Solon25 (31. Juli 2004)

Muten-Roshi am 29.07.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 1 und 2 wirst du lieben!



Bin auch vor 2,5 Jahren auf den PC gekommen. Würde Gothic erstmal empfehlen. Kam mir damals alles merkwürdig vor bei RPG's. Sind auf der PS bisserl anders gewesen. Wenn Du Summoner 2 kennst, kannst Dir so NWN und Baldurs Gate 1+2 in etwa vorstellen (Skillsystem), nur etwas ausgefeilter das ganze 

Mittlerweile spiel ich Action-Adventures wieder lieber auf Konsole. Ist einfach besser mit der Steuerung. Und den Tip mit Warcraft 3 stimme ich auch mal zu.

Gruss Solon


----------



## URSHAK (5. August 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
> Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?




Gothic 1 und 2 und DNdR ein muss. (leider hab ich gestern meine GANZEN saves Gelöscht falls noch wer ideen hat wie er mir helfen kann da gehts lang --> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=563&tid=2990061&x=3 (ich hoffe das ist keine Werbung     )) 

Als Online Shooter würde sich Battlefield empfehlen, Söldner hingegen soll großer mist sein. (Battlefield kenn ich zwr auch nicht so gut aber mein erster eindruck war ok) 

Thief III ist nicht ganz mein ding, aber soll auch sehr gut sein. (Gibts aber soweit ich weiß auch für XBox) 

Als Fun Racer (auch wenn du keine Rennspiele magst) eignet sich Trackmania (demo spielen und dann bewerten)

Als Ego-Shooter eignet sich Far Cry (Engl. Vers.  ) dann gibts (oder kommts erst raus :o (da is man mal ein Monat weg und schon ist man out of date  ))  noch Doom3 und Half Life (das müsste meines wissens noch nicht draußen sein) (oder besser: Noch immer nicht  )
Und es stimmt: ich hab ne Ps-2 (und an alle klugscheißer: die Konsole, von den PS-2 Schnittstellen hab ich sogar 3 Boahhh!!!!!) und Ego Shooter sind mit Maus viel lustiger.

Dann müsste noch im 4. Quartal Black and White zwo rauskomen das einser ist aber auch sehr lustig und um 10€ erhältlich.

Sonst gibt es sicherlich noch ganz viele tolle Spiele aber für den Anfang reichen die.

PS: Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, es gibt zu jedem hier aufgelisteten Spiel ein Demo (Bei Doom3, Black  and White und HalfLife 2 bin ich nicht sicher)


----------



## oskar (5. August 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
> Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?



Willkommen in der Welt der echten Virtuellen Interaktiven Spiele! Weg von dem Daddel-Dreck Konsole! 
Frag mich, wieso du bei konso gelandet bist, denn RPGs sind absolute PC-Ikonen. J


----------



## Muten-Roshi (5. August 2004)

oskar am 05.08.2004 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen in der Welt der echten Virtuellen Interaktiven Spiele! Weg von dem Daddel-Dreck Konsole!
> Frag mich, wieso du bei konso gelandet bist, denn RPGs sind absolute PC-Ikonen. J


Junge, leg mal ne andere Platte auf! So ein Gefasel nervt. Mein erstes RPG hab ich übrigens auf dem C64 gespielt, da konnte man von PCs nur träumen!


----------



## Max_Power (6. August 2004)

oskar am 05.08.2004 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen in der Welt der echten Virtuellen Interaktiven Spiele! Weg von dem Daddel-Dreck Konsole!
> Frag mich, wieso du bei konso gelandet bist, denn RPGs sind absolute PC-Ikonen. J



ah, solch qualitativ hochwertigen posts sind immer gern gesehen.... niiiicht...
ähm, ich will ja nix sagen, aber die besten RPG's, die ich je gespielt haben waren Breath of Fire 1&2, Secret of Mana 1 & 2 sowie Chrono Trigger... und jetz google mal wo's die gab...

und was Warcraft 3 angeht: schon mal die Orc-Kampagne vom Addon gespielt? jetz sagt nochmal, daß das n strategiespiel is.

so, und jetz zum thema: RPG-mäßig wurde ja schon ne menge genannt, gerade Baldurs Gate is recht fett. hab die 1 mal gespielt bis so n verf*ickter bug mein savegame unbrauchbar gemacht hat (ich wurde hauptquest-gebunden vergiftet, konnte aber das gegengift nicht abholen, da der entsprechende NPC verschwunden war). hat mir aber trotzdem sehr gefallen. war am anfang etwas zäh (ich kannte mich mit D&D garnicht aus), aber man gewöhnt sich an das gewürfel. und was Gothic angeht: ich bin auch der meinung, daß das die besten spiele aus deutschland sind. alles andere hat irgendwo arge macken im design, nur bei Gothic kam ich mir richtig in die welt versetzt vor. dazu tragen auch kleine details bei, wie z.B. das die band In Extremo (sollte inzwischen bekannt sein dank lausiger Küss Mich - Single, war früher viel cooler) im ersten teil mittem im spiel mal n live-auftritt abliefert. oder dann sind da noch solche sachen wie das man so ziemlich alles benutzen kann. steht irgendwo ne bratpfanne, mach dir was zu essen. steht n besen rum, mach sauber, gibts sumpfkraut, dreh dir ne tüte... zugegeben, die grafik von Gothic 1 ist etwas angestaubt, aber immernoch schön. und für 10€ isses auf keinen fall n fehlkauf. sollte dir G1 also gefallen, mach dich danach umgehend an G2+Addon (spiel sofort mit addon, sonst wirst du n bisschen angeödet, wenn du's erst ohne und dann mit spielst. liegt an der struktur des addons). 

P.S.: es gibt eine sache, die beim PC komplett anders läuft als bei konsolen: anders als bei konsolen-spielen lassen sich fehler in PC-spielen nachträglich per patch beseitigen. das sorgt einerseits dafür, daß n spiel auch im nachhinein noch ergänzt werden kann (bestes beispiel: Diablo 2 LoD beim vergleich von version 1.09 und 1.10), sorgt aber andererseits immer häufiger dafür, daß die programmierer sagen: ok, das spiel läuft auf den meisten systemen, wir verkaufen's jetzt und reparieren die fehler im nachhinein. bestes negativ-beispiel: Sacred, aber auch Battlefield Vietnam is so n fall.


----------



## Jay-Py (6. August 2004)

GamezFan am 28.07.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab bis jetzt nur auf Konsolen gezockt und jetzt bekomme ich bald meinen ersten eigenen, wahrscheinlich auch für Games geeigneten PC, jetzt wüsste ich gerne welche Games da so angesagt sind! ^^
> Meine Lieblinngsgenres sind RPGs und Action Adventuers, Renn- und Sportspiele mag ich dagegen nicht, alle anderen Genres liegen dazwischen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da was an Games empfehlen?



Hallo und guten Tach

kann dein "Problem" gut nach voll ziehen, da ich selber erst Anfang des Jahres (teilweise) von der XBOX auf den PC umgestiegen bin.

Allerdings ist es inzwischen gar nicht so einfach ein Spiel zu finden, dass es nicht für beide Plattformen gibt.

Im Grunde kann ich mich den anderen aber nur anschließen:

Action Adventures:
SplinterCell1-2, Half-Life (sollte man schon kennen), DeusEX1-2, Thief III

Shooter:
FarCry, Medal of Honor (am besten "WarChest" da sind schon alle Add-Ons drin), Call Of Duty, Unreal Tournament und Counter Strike (für Multplayer)

Rennspiele:
Need For Speed Underground (Grafik sieht auf einem anständigen PC wesentlich bessr aus), DTM Race Driver2, Colin MacRae 4

RGPs:
Start Wars - Knights Of The Old Republic (ist allerdings auch das einzige RGP, dass ich je angespielt habe)

Schau einfach mal in die aktuell PC-Games, da sind die Charts ganz gut nach Genres aufgeteilt und du bekommst ein paar Demos "umsonst". Denke die 5€ lohnen sich schon um den Einstieg in die PC-Welt zubekommen..


----------



## oskar (6. August 2004)

Muten-Roshi am 05.08.2004 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 05.08.2004 21:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Situation hat sich seit des Erscheinens der ersten PCs gewandelt- RPGs sind neben den Ego-Shootern und Strategys, Simulationen und Adventures die Genres, die man nur auf PC vernünftig spielen kann.


----------



## Max_Power (6. August 2004)

oskar am 06.08.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Muten-Roshi am 05.08.2004 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, und wo is der unterschied, ob ich meine gruppe jetz mit Pad oder Maus/Tastatur steuere? ehrlich gesagt sind RPG's perfekt für gamepads,  man braucht da ja eh in den seltensten fällen mehr als 6-8 knöpfe + steuerung. was soll ich mich also mit ner tastatur belasten? und ne maus? also bitte, gibts denn bei gruppen-basierten RPG's irgenwas präzise anzuklicken? bei einzel-rpg's wie Gothic und Diablo mag das sinn haben, aber bei BG und co macht das meiner meinung nach nur wenig unterschied.


----------



## LaFlow (6. August 2004)

Max_Power am 06.08.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 06.08.2004 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hach wenns auf dem pc nur auch so tolle rpgs gäbe wie dragon quest,saga frontier oder star ocean   jaja,aber gothic und so ist ja auch nicht schlecht   

ich finde im bezug auf strategiespiele ist der pc die erste wahl.aber so ein dolles single player rpg mit tiefer story und dem ganzen blabla,da wär mein pc immer die zweite wahl.kennt hier noch jemand mystic quest?


----------



## Muten-Roshi (6. August 2004)

oskar am 06.08.2004 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Situation hat sich seit des Erscheinens der ersten PCs gewandelt- RPGs sind neben den Ego-Shootern und Strategys, Simulationen und Adventures die Genres, die man nur auf PC vernünftig spielen kann.



Bei PC->Konsolen Portierungen kann man das vielleicht gelten lassen. Es gibt jedoch genug Spiele aus den von dir genannten Genres, die Konsolen-only Entwicklungen sind und sich dort perfekt Spielen lassen.

Ego-Shooter: Metroid Prime
RPG: Final Fantasy Serie und haufenweise andere
Strategie: Pikmin
Simulation: Rennspiele gibts ohne Ende, schonmal Gran Turismo gespielt? Weltraum/Flug-Sims steuern sich mit einem Analogstick-Pad genauso wie mit einem Joystick.
Adventures: Point&Click ist ja schon länger tot, in den meisten neuen Adventures steuert man den Charakter auch direkt(Baphomets Fluch 3, URU). Die Zelda-Reihe z.B. sind Action/Adventure/Rollenspiele, die auch den eingefleischtesten PC-Spieler in meinem Bekanntenkreis an die Konsole locken.

Es ist klar, dass man Baldurs Gate 2 nicht so einfach an der Konsole spielen kann, die Konsolen-RPGs sind halt etwas anders aufgebaut. Dafür aber nicht minder komplex und Storytechnisch ausgearbeitet. Die ganze Sache geht übrigens auch andersrum: die meisten Konsolen->PC Portierungen kann man am PC nur mit einem Gamepad vernünftig Spielen, da stinkt die Tastatur/Maus Kombo ganz gewaltig ab.


----------



## oskar (9. August 2004)

> Ego-Shooter: Metroid Prime
> RPG: Final Fantasy Serie und haufenweise andere
> Strategie: Pikmin
> Simulation: Rennspiele gibts ohne Ende, schonmal Gran Turismo gespielt? Weltraum/Flug-Sims steuern sich mit einem Analogstick-Pad genauso wie mit einem Joystick.
> ...



Sowas wie Baldur's Gate 2ist auf Konsole nicht möglich, da die jugendliche Zielgruppe (das is bei Konsolen nun mal so) es zu komplex findet und lieber weiter Prügelspiele spielt. Final Fantasy ist nicht mal annähernd so komplex wie die PC-Rollenspiele. Und ja, ich habe Teil 7&8 gepsilet- 7 war gut, kam aber an die besten Pc-RPGs LANGE nicht heran.


----------

